# 3-D Shoot Calendar



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Two that I know of in Ontario...

*OAA*
https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/component/enrolistration/events

*Ont3D*
http://ont3d.com/tournaments/


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Quebec pro3d
http://www.pro3d.ca/?page=calendrier

http://www.ottawa-archers.com/tournaments.html
https://www.facebook.com/grenvillefishandgame/?fref=ts

Ile Perrault west of Montreal 
http://www.archersperrotdamois.com/tournois.html


----------



## Bg1 (Dec 31, 2015)

in Manitoba look up abam Manitoba for 3d and target shoot dates


----------



## MawnteyCarlo (Apr 3, 2016)

I like it. I will make up a different calendar for each province. If you have flyers in jpeg form i'll take them and put them in an image gallery to cover the details of the shoot.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nice look here on at they do it also forgot their format by regions I think under regional shoots .. in forums


----------



## MawnteyCarlo (Apr 3, 2016)

I think the way I have it setup now is going to work. If you hit the search function under the calendar on my site... if you search your province it shows up in a pretty reasonable list. Have a look and let me know if it's easy to use. I'll continue to update as I have free time!


----------



## MawnteyCarlo (Apr 3, 2016)

Now adding small archery stores in the About Us tab. If you're one of them and want your store listed on the site, let me know and i'll get it put up!


----------

